# Favorite Baked Potato Toppings?



## jkath (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm making a Baked Potato Bar for tonight's dinner, and I was wondering what everyone likes on theirs.

(*you can check how ever many you like, and they don't have to all go together at once either  )


----------



## lulu (Nov 2, 2006)

Low fat plain yoghurt.  I love it.  Or good buter and a little salt and pepper.  Or a creamy goats cheese or sour cream and chives.  Very occasionally I fancy baked beans and cheese.  Most often its the yoghurt though.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 2, 2006)

I like butter, but not sour cream, so I couldn't check that option!

Bacon is my favorite, tho...


----------



## Shunka (Nov 2, 2006)

I chose all except for chicken but I have used that with veggies and cheeses a few times. It all depends on my mood and what I have available at the time.


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 2, 2006)

I scoop all the guts out the spud and add the cheese and bacon, put it all back in again and toast the top a little, then sour cream and chives (mixed together) added on the top just before eating time.

btw, is it just me or is the Poll Bar for the Bacon option not showing?
I can see the 3 votes, but no bar.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2006)

I also LOVE Heinz 57 on my baked potato!

Years ago at Annabelle's they served a loaded baked potato - they butted up two baked potatoes together by cutting off the two ends.  They scooped out the potato in one piece and layered slices of ham, turkey, and bacon then some cheese - then put the potato back in and topped it with butter, sour cream, chives - OMG it was wonderful!  I'm sure they baked it for awhile before serving it.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 2, 2006)

_I marked several things, butter, sour cream, onions, but my truly favorite is just butter, salt and pepper and sliced green onions.I don't like the potato to get sloppy wet with anything so the more dry the better I like it._

_ka__desma _


----------



## jkath (Nov 2, 2006)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> btw, is it just me or is the Poll Bar for the Bacon option not showing?
> I can see the 3 votes, but no bar.


hmmmmm... I can see it....just how many potatoes have you had tonight, sir?

I voted for everything, so long as it's not all at one time!  My "other" is avocado. (gee, surprise, surprise!)


----------



## vyapti (Nov 2, 2006)

I really like cottage cheese on my tater.


----------



## Shunka (Nov 2, 2006)

Ohhh, cottage cheese and avocados together on a baked spud is divine!!!!!!! Y'all made my mouth water so much that I just have to make one of these tonight to go with a NY strip!! I had planned on finishing the cabbage soup I made a few nights ago.....but.....who can argue with a stuffed spud? LOL!!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 2, 2006)

Brocolli, carmilized onion, smoked cheddar...yum!


----------



## middie (Nov 2, 2006)

Butter, chives, sour cream and bacon for me please.


----------



## Flourgirl (Nov 2, 2006)

Chili and cheese for me, salsa and sour cream for my hubby!


----------



## bullseye (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm pretty much of a purist--just butter and/or sour cream or yogurt, some S&P, and sometimes chives.  I don't mind one bit, though, if some of the main course's sauce or jus soaks in!


----------



## licia (Nov 2, 2006)

I was talking to my aunt earlier today and told her I was going to have a baked potato for my dinner (dh is at the farm). I'm going to have it with sour cream, bacon and fresh dill.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Nov 2, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> Butter, chives, sour cream and bacon for me please.


 
Make that an order for two please.


----------



## Constance (Nov 2, 2006)

I checked butter and sour cream, as that's my basic potato. As mentioned above, if some of the good meat juices get soaked into it, all the better. 
But I'm a potato lovin' gal, and just about everything mentioned above sounds good to me. 
That idea of scooping everything out of the potato and hiding goodies on the bottom is *inspired! *That will add to the enjoyment of the potato skin, which is the best part. 

I like a good crisp skin on my potato, something you can't get on a micro-waved potato. (Don't get me wrong, I like them too!) I usually rub the skin with olive oil, then roll in coarse salt....Margarita salt works. 
Then they go in the oven or on the grill. Kim does that part. He usually wraps the tators in foil for a while, then opens the foil to let them crisp up. 

*Note: I guess I could have started a new thread...How do you bake your potatoes?


----------



## bullseye (Nov 2, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> I like a good crisp skin on my potato, something you can't get on a micro-waved potato. (Don't get me wrong, I like them too!) I usually rub the skin with olive oil, then roll in coarse salt....Margarita salt works.
> Then they go in the oven or on the grill. Kim does that part. He usually wraps the tators in foil for a while, then opens the foil to let them crisp up.



The skins are my favourite part, and I like them crisp, too.  I've never done the OO/salt thing, though.  Can't wait to try it next time!  I'm not fond of the microwaved potato, though.  The closest I get is "pushing" the baking by pre-nuking and finishing in the oven.


----------



## Opiñanita (Nov 2, 2006)

I just love butter. Butter and salt.


----------



## ella/TO (Nov 2, 2006)

More often than not, I scoop out the tater, mix it with a little milk, butter or margarine and lots of shredded cheddar cheese.....have also used fontina. Then of course, back into the oven for the cheese to get all "melty"...yum


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 2, 2006)

First, it has to be popped open correctly.  I'm nothing if not a baked potato snob when it comes to the opening procedure.  A small slit is made into the center of the spud, and then with both thumb and forefinger of each hand at opposite ends, gently squeeze, popping it open.  It gives you a nice burst of potato atop the rest of the skin, keeping it warm and moist.  

_in truth, I don't give a hot patooty how you open your potato, I'm only a snob when it comes to mine._

I like salt and lots of black pepper, a small pat of butter and some sour cream.  I love chives but rarely have them around.   I like to eat the skin, too.

Anyone else like to eat the skin?


----------



## ella/TO (Nov 2, 2006)

I love eating the skin....to me it's about the best part....yum.....if I have leftover shells sometimes, 'cause I like to really stuff the shells with lottsa taters, ....I put a bit of butter and garlic in them, and pop them in the toaster oven to crisp up even more.....to die for!


----------



## bullseye (Nov 2, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Anyone else like to eat the skin?


 Not only do I like to eat the skin of my own potato, but I'll eat anyone else's who'll relinquish them intact!  IMO, it's the best part.


----------



## amber (Nov 2, 2006)

I love roasted veggies on my baked potatoe.  Cheese, sour cream, and butter are good, but I'm trying to eat healthy, so yes I do love those things, but I opt for veggies.


----------



## Shunka (Nov 2, 2006)

Just finished my stuffed baked spud with ranch dressing, s&p and aged Irish cheddar mixed in it with a NY strip, broiled to medium rare!! Even my cats were begging, not just the dogs!!


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 3, 2006)

The skin is my favorite part as well - with a little butter, sour cream, and horseradish!!!!!!  Think I will have one tonight.......


----------



## jkath (Nov 3, 2006)

I love the skin too! I just wash the potatoes, dry them really well, then brush with oil and put them at 450 for an hour. Nice and crispy! I had mine with butter, sour cream, roasted chicken, green onions, monterey jack cheese and a lot of salsa.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 3, 2006)

My choices definitely depend on the role of the potato - lol!!!

If it's a side to a meal, then I prefer either just butter, salt, & pepper; or whatever sauce/gravy is accompanying the rest of the meal.

However, if the patootey is standing by itself as a lunch or light supper, than I really like it topped with chili, sour cream, cheese - the works.


----------



## jkath (Nov 3, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> First, it has to be popped open correctly.



VB, I'm a popper too.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Nov 3, 2006)

Tunaaaaa and mayo )


----------



## Alix (Nov 3, 2006)

jkath, I am LOLing. You marked every last option! You're goofy.


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 3, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> hmmmmm... I can see it....just how many potatoes have you had tonight, sir?



I kid you not, the bar for Bacon doesn`t show at all and 2 others with plenty votes only show a Tiny sliver of a bar.
the vote count shows, but that`s all???

as for quantity of potatoes consumed, that would be difficult to determine, as the mash gets distilled.....


----------



## lulu (Nov 3, 2006)

I to am a potato popper, and I do the oo and sal thing AND I cook mine on a metal skewer.  I am very fussy about baked potato.  I went through a phase of liking microwave potato because of the uneven cooking and the weird chewy crispy bit on the bottom.  But I don't microwave now and oven ones are without a doubt the best!  (unless there is a fire, but we don't have a bonfire often!)


----------



## Quietwolf (Nov 3, 2006)

grilled onions and roasted garlic


----------



## jkath (Nov 3, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> jkath, I am LOLing. You marked every last option! You're goofy.


and your point?

YT - maybe GB might know something about your settings on your "case of the missing bacon bar"....


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 3, 2006)

Just plain ol' butter, salt, and pepper is how I usually like a baked potato.  The other way I like baked potatoes is twice baked with cheddar cheese on top.


----------



## Lynan (Nov 4, 2006)

Sour cream, chipotle in adobo and melted cheese.

Or, NZ butter with chives.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 4, 2006)

i voted for everything.

i can eat them plain, or with each item listed individually, or in any combination including all of them! 

all hail the baked spud!

did you know the potato was considered the driving force behind a large population explosion in europe in the middle of the last millennium.

shamalicious, i'm glad someone mentioned fish.

i love chopped anchovies, or wine and onion marinated pickled herring - with a splash of the brine, or even dried bonito shavings.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Nov 4, 2006)

> First, it has to be popped open correctly. I'm nothing if not a baked potato snob when it comes to the opening procedure. A small slit is made into the center of the spud, and then with both thumb and forefinger of each hand at opposite ends, gently squeeze, popping it open. It gives you a nice burst of potato atop the rest of the skin, keeping it warm and moist.


I do almost the same thing, but I make a bit longer slit.

First I scrub them, dry 'em, and rub them lightly with a bit of canola oil (stab em a few times to prevent a mess in the oven too).  Then I bake them directly on the oven rack which crisps them all over.

I pop as above which kinda mashes the insides a bit and breaks up the potato.  I make a pocket in the mash with a butter knife, and push a knob of softened compound butter in along with a sprinkle of kosher salt, and dash of finely ground white pepper.  Then I push it closed, and give it 5min or so before re-popping and having at it!

For the compound butter, I like simple unsalted butter with finely minced flat leaf parsley and maybe a few minced chives.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Nov 4, 2006)

Oh - If I'm having baked taters with roasted or sauteed meats, to me there is no better topping than some of the pan juices and a bit of the rendered fat.


----------



## jkath (Nov 4, 2006)

oh yum to the pan juices!!


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Jan 23, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> shamalicious, i'm glad someone mentioned fish.
> 
> i love chopped anchovies, or wine and onion marinated pickled herring - with a splash of the brine, or even dried bonito shavings.


 
Heheeee. I love tuna with potato! I can happily munch down a whole tin!


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 23, 2007)

I like Broccoli and creamed chipped beef on baked potato for a simple tasty dinner or supper. It's all there.

However, when it's a side, I like to go low fat/cal and like them simply with balsamic vinegar, salt and pepper.  very tasty that way!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jan 23, 2007)

Well waddayaknow... I just had a potato with a little butter mixed into the flesh and then stuffed with cottage cheese and sprinkled with a little freshly ground pepper mix.

Oh so good.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Jan 23, 2007)

I make a compound butter with finely minced parsley.  Then I "pop" that tater open (fluffing the insides as it opens), and push a good tablespoon sized piece of compound butter in.  Then I push the tater closed and let it sit a couple minutes before chowing.  

I bake the taters right on the oven racks.  Only thing I do beforehand is rub the skins with a drop of canola oil and sprinkle of salt (along with a a few well-placed stabs of a fork to vent the interior).

I would second the request on au jus spooned overtop when accompanied by roasted meats.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 23, 2007)

The other day I tried my sautèed mushrooms with sour cream, very similar to the creamed shroom recipe Kadesma posted the other day, on top of the jacket potato, it was a wonderful combination, we loved it!!
Also steamed broccoli smothered in melted gorgonzola is nice on the spuds too.


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 23, 2007)

I like mine with Greek yoghurt, chopped spring onions, bacon bits and a sprinkling of pepper.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 23, 2007)

Baked potatoes are the most brilliant platforms for so many good things (as is vanillia ice cream. 

Great ideas, everyone!


----------



## carolelaine (Jan 23, 2007)

Kitchenelf,
I never ever thought there would be anyone else in the world that liked 57 on their baked potatoe but me.  I went on a diet once that let me have baked potatoes with either 57 or mustard.  I love them to this day with 57 and chives on them.  I also think they are good with Blue Cheese Salad Dressing and Green Onions.  Obviously not on that diet.


----------



## carolelaine (Jan 23, 2007)

Oops I forgot one other odd baked potatoe thing we like.  I make a sort of salsa with canned tomatoes, green onions, and corn. We put that in the potatoe and then melt cheddar on top.  I know it sounds strange, but it's really good.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 23, 2007)

Not exactly a topping, but I love baked potato with a side of hering.


----------

